# free sperm donation fdsw anyone used/any thoughts



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

hi there

i just wondered whether anyone had used this site and how you found the whole process.  are they legit?

thanks

Greatgazza

/links


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi GG,

I have used the site but never actually met up with anyone from it as I felt more comfortable using a clinic in the end. 

It is a good site for what it's for, one of the best I'd say but you need to be careful. Set up an email address just for that site and don't use your name on it, I used a hotmail address. In your profile be specific about what you want or you will get random people contacting you. I clearly said that I was in London and still got offers from people as far away as Spain, he was offering a holiday as well as his sperm    NI is natural insemination, or sex. AI is artificial insemination. If you only want AI be really clear about that as quite a lot of the men want to do NI only. You also want to make sure that they are tested for diseases, a lot of clinics will text people with their results, personally that's not enough for me and I would want to see hard copies of the results. It still requires a lot of trust though. 

The main person that I talked to on there appealed mainly because he said that he preferred AI but if I wanted to do NI I would but he would then insist on seeing my results too to make sure that i was clear of infections etc. I really liked that (not that I was going to do NI but it showed that he was interested in safety). Quite a few of the men seemed to be married with their wives not knowing about their donations which didn't sit comfortably.

You have little to loose by signing up but be really careful and go really slowly so that you can build trust with someone before you go further. Obviously meeting in a public place etc at first too. Some of the lesbian ladies on here have used the site so if you look at their board you might find more info   

hope that helps, good luck
bingbong x


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

greatgazza,

I'm not sure if you're aware but there are significant legal implications of using a non-clinic donor. I'd suggest looking at Natalie Gamble's company website (Natalie is the FF lawyer and her website is usually at the end of her posts - have a look at the Ask a Lawyer thread) as it explains the legal side to becoming a single mum by choice very clearly. Some ladies are very happy using a non-clinic (or known) donor, but it's worth going into this knowing all the facts rather than finding out afterwards!

Good luck!

Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Some of the girls on the lgbt thread have used them
l x


----------

